# small collection



## .nicole. (Mar 17, 2006)

no pics yet maybe i'll take one tonight...

Foundations:
Studio Fix Liquid SPF 15 NW20
Moisture Blend SPF 15 NC20 (wrong color)

Black Track fluidline

Eyeshadows:
Woodwinked
Cranberry
Shroom
Da Bling
Mulch (hate it)
Aquadasiac
Vellum
Satellite Dreams
Juxt

Fling eyebrow pencil

Prep & Prime Skin


..... i think i have 2 other eye shadows i just can't think of the names or even which colors they were lol...

yes its small but it serves me well.. i have some sephora, smashbox eye shadows and BE foundation and mineral veil as well

any tips on color combos with what i have?


----------



## lostcaligirl (Mar 17, 2006)

its a great start! Be Proud!!!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 17, 2006)

good taste... i love a lot of the things you have... oh but it will only grow... beware


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 17, 2006)

great collection...it all starts somewhere.


----------



## Dawn (Mar 17, 2006)

You are off to a great start with those items!!

You might check this thread for some combos with the items you have:
http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=41834
Hope this helps!


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 24, 2006)

A very nice starter collection! Have you tried starting a thread in Recs for some eye combo tips? I'm sure someone will have some great ideas for you there!


----------



## simar (Mar 28, 2006)

That is a really good start


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 30, 2007)

nice start hon. lovely collection i know with specktra ur collection will grow!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~


----------

